# New Marriott Vacation Club Insider Today



## rsackett (Jul 27, 2011)

From the new Marriott Vacation Club Insider I got today:



_"Owners with Premier and Premier Plus status can enjoy even more fabulous benefits, including access to Ritz-Carlton Destination Club® resorts and exclusive sporting event packages for the Super Bowl and more!
...


Luxury awaits you.

Isn't it time to treat yourself to a little bit of luxury? When you become an Owner with Premier or Premier Plus status, you can use Vacation Club Points toward a stay at select Ritz-Carlton Destination Club resorts. Choose from five coveted locations in the United States and the Caribbean:
• California - The Ritz-Carlton Club® and Residences, San Francisco, is a sophisticated urban escape located in the historic Chronicle Building, just steps away from the cityâ€™s vibrant culture and diverse shopping and dining.
• Colorado - The Ritz-Carlton Club®, Vail, is an elegant mountain retreat surrounded by majestic alpine scenery, exhilarating snow sports and endless recreation.
• Colorado - The Ritz-Carlton Club®, Aspen Highlands, is a recreational, social and cultural mecca for people from all around the globe. It's celebrated for many things including world-class skiing and snowboarding, acclaimed cuisine and one-of-a-kind shopping.
• The Bahamas - The Abaco Club on Winding Bay, a Ritz-Carlton Managed Club, is a breathtaking island treasure offering gorgeous ocean views and unparalleled relaxation.
• U.S. Virgin Islands - The Ritz-Carlton Club®, St. Thomas, is a sunny Caribbean hideaway amid lush tropical landscapes and soft sand beaches.
For details or to reserve your stay, contact your Vacation Ownership Advisor team at
888-682-4862.
Participation in this program is subject to change without notice.


Get into the game!

Calling all sports fans! When you upgrade to Premier or Premier Plus status, you can use your ownership to enjoy exclusive sporting event packages. These special packages include event tickets, accommodations and other perks. Packages range from 12,000 to 30,000 Vacation Club Points.
For details about these all-new vacation experiences, click here.


Owners with Premier or Premier Plus status receive special discounts on villa rentals.

Owners with Premier status receive 30% off and Owners with Premier Plus status receive 35% off when booking nightly villa rentals at a Marriott Vacation Club resort.

Owners with Premier or Premier Plus status receive last minute booking discounts.

Looking for a last minute getaway at a Marriott Vacation Club resort? Receive 20% off Vacation Club Points bookings within 7 days of check-in date for Owners with Premier status and within 14 days of check-in date for Owners with Premier Plus status.
If youâ€™re an Owner with Premier or Premier Plus status and would like to take advantage of these great discounts, simply call your Vacation Ownership Advisor Team at 888-682-4862.


New! Owners can now use Vacation Club Points toward Travel Protection.

Bring peace of mind with you on your next vacation. Now you can use Vacation Club Points toward a travel insurance plan, designed exclusively for Owners like you. Plans cover a range of expenses, including travel and baggage delay, serious illness and medical emergency, severe weather and job loss. Plans are priced from 200 Vacation Club Points per year.
To learn more call your Vacation Ownership Advisor Team at 888-682-4862."_

Ray


----------



## m61376 (Jul 27, 2011)

rsackett said:


> Owners with Premier or Premier Plus status receive special discounts on villa rentals.
> 
> Owners with Premier status receive 30% off and Owners with Premier Plus status receive 35% off when booking nightly villa rentals at a Marriott Vacation Club resort.



That's actually a nice perk if it applies to all rentals.


----------



## wvacations (Jul 27, 2011)

m61376 said:


> That's actually a nice perk if it applies to all rentals.



All owners, enrolled or not get 20% discount on rentals using MOD code.


----------



## Lawlar (Jul 27, 2011)

*MOD code*



wvacations said:


> All owners, enrolled or not get 20% discount on rentals using MOD code.



What's the MOD code, and how does it work?


----------



## SueDonJ (Jul 27, 2011)

Lawlar said:


> What's the MOD code, and how does it work?



MOD is the Owner's Discount you can use for cash stays at MVCI properties (and VERY rarely, some Marriott hotels.)  Put "MOD" in the discount box when you're going through the marriott.com website and if a MOD discount is available it will show there.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jul 27, 2011)

This issue has more discount opportunities than the targeted ones that were included in past issues, both for cash stays and DC Point stays.  That's encouraging.  

It's not set up like the other issues, though, in that it doesn't have the links for various things in a column on the right side.  And, I can't click on the body of the email to bring up a webpage that can be used as a link here.  Anybody else?

We've been talking about the Ritz-Carlton and Sports Events things here today.


----------



## KathyPet (Jul 27, 2011)

I am really getting tired of this business with the Insider only being sent to what appears to be targeted individuals.  I am a Premier DC points member.  They most certainly have my E Mail address.  I have called twice now and asked to be added to the mailing list for this newsletter and been assured twice that my name would be added and I get Nothing.


----------



## hotcoffee (Jul 27, 2011)

KathyPet said:


> I am really getting tired of this business with the Insider only being sent to what appears to be targeted individuals.  I am a Premier DC points member.  They most certainly have my E Mail address.  I have called twice now and asked to be added to the mailing list for this newsletter and been assured twice that my name would be added and I get Nothing.



It might yet come.  I got mine about an hour ago.  I already knew about the new option from my MOC presentation last Friday.  So, it never came as a surprise.


----------



## BocaBoy (Jul 27, 2011)

KathyPet said:


> *I am really getting tired of this business with the Insider only being sent to what appears to be targeted individuals.*  I am a Premier DC points member.  They most certainly have my E Mail address.  I have called twice now and asked to be added to the mailing list for this newsletter and been assured twice that my name would be added and I get Nothing.


So am I.  My wife and I are Premier Plus owners and have been owners continuously since 1987.  I have been assured four times that the problem has been corrected.  The last two times were by a Customer Advocacy manager at MVCI headquarters.  I have still to get a single Insider issue, which is a big deal because all this important information seems to be communicated only in this Insider piece.


----------



## Numismatist (Jul 27, 2011)

I got it and I don't think I'm a Premier Plus owner - I don't even know what that means?


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 27, 2011)

KathyPet said:


> I am really getting tired of this business with the Insider only being sent to what appears to be targeted individuals.  I am a Premier DC points member.  They most certainly have my E Mail address.  I have called twice now and asked to be added to the mailing list for this newsletter and been assured twice that my name would be added and I get Nothing.



Don't fret, perhaps I got yours. We receive two emails.

One titled "Marriott Vacation Club Insider Select —  10 Great Reasons to Make Orlando Your Next Vacation." and the other "Marriott Vacation Club Insider Bulletin - Your Benefits Keep Getting Better!". The one that mentioned Orlando didn't mention anything about Orlando in the body of the e-mail.


----------



## hotcoffee (Jul 27, 2011)

dioxide45 said:


> Don't fret, perhaps I got yours. We receive two emails.
> 
> One titled "Marriott Vacation Club Insider Select —  10 Great Reasons to Make Orlando Your Next Vacation." and the other "Marriott Vacation Club Insider Bulletin - Your Benefits Keep Getting Better!". The one that mentioned Orlando didn't mention anything about Orlando in the body of the e-mail.



I got both of these today.  So, they might still come if Marriott sends them over a period of time rather than all-at-once.


----------



## NboroGirl (Jul 27, 2011)

I, too, am a Premier owner and I never got one, either.


----------



## tiel (Jul 27, 2011)

We have had the same non-experience with this newsletter.  We have never gotten one, and have tried to get added to the list.  We are Premiere Plus and have been owners for 12 years.  Even if we could just find a link to the newsletter, that would be ok.  We don't even know the schedule for publishing...is it a quarterly thing?

Anyway, many thanks to the TUGgers who have passed this newsletter info along when they got it...and we're hoping you continue to do so!


----------



## SueDonJ (Jul 27, 2011)

Boy, I can only imagine how frustrated you all are with Marriott for them not including you on the "Insider" email list.  BocaBoy, especially, has mentioned the attempts he's made to rectify this and it's amazing to me that with his high-up contacts he's not been able to get this fixed.

It's simply ridiculous and there's no excuse for it.  None.

Back when the DC was first introduced and we were all floundering around trying to figure things out, DaveM used his most trusted contact to get us answers.  He also was told that we could feel free to contact Marriott ourselves with our questions and frustrations - this post contains an email address for the Customer Advocacy office.  I believe also that if you prefer using TUG's mail system, a private message to TUGger MVCI Customer Advocate will reach the same office.

I've used both of those avenues and can vouch at least that they are working addresses.  BocaBoy and others who have already tried either of these routes, I'm not saying at all that you've not done something right - I'm only offering the options for those who haven't yet made an attempt.

As a last resort, with the thought that maybe some wires were crossed with the "Opt Out" system, below is the address given at the bottom of the Insider email if you wish to opt out.  Perhaps a last-ditch desperate snail mail letter to them is an option, asking why you seem to be on an "opt out" list when you don't want to be?

Opt Out
Marriott Vacation Club International
P.O. Box 690549
Orlando, FL  32869-0549

For reference if you want to try to contact any of these, the subject line of the "Insider" email is "Marriott Vacation Club Insider Bulletin" and it's generated by the "marriottvacationclubATemail1.marriott-vacations.com" (AT = @, of course) email address.  I'd guess this is a server list address and anything sent to it will just float around out there in cyberspace, but perhaps it can help in trying to pinpoint the problem.  Good luck.


----------



## Superchief (Jul 27, 2011)

We are Premier Plus. long term owners who also bought some trust points   and still haven't yet received an Insiders. I am also a lifetime Platinum Plus MR member, so that doesn't seem to help.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 27, 2011)

You can read past issues online at my-vacationclub.com.

Log in to your account. Click on Manage My Account-->My Profile. On the right hand side there is a small menu with three links under the "Chat Online" link. Click on the "Owner Benefits & Specials" link. Then under owners specials there is a link "Read the Insider e-Newsletter". Of course it only goes through April, to it is pretty much useless.


----------



## jimf41 (Jul 27, 2011)

KathyPet said:


> I am really getting tired of this business with the Insider only being sent to what appears to be targeted individuals.  I am a Premier DC points member.  They most certainly have my E Mail address.  I have called twice now and asked to be added to the mailing list for this newsletter and been assured twice that my name would be added and I get Nothing.



Are you sure you have the points for Premiere status? In a previous post you mentioned that you thought you slipped in due to a computer glitch. If that's the case and your weeks are all showing up as enrolled I wouldn't make too much fuss about not getting a newsletter.


----------



## mpizza (Jul 28, 2011)

Add another Premier owner who hasn't received the newsletter after several requests.

Thanks to the OP for keeping us informed.

Maria


----------



## radmoo (Jul 28, 2011)

And another non-premiere owner who received both!!!


----------



## Pens_Fan (Jul 28, 2011)

I didn't even join and I got both emails.


----------



## puckmanfl (Jul 28, 2011)

good morning...

just curious...

The MOD thing gives all owners 25% off.  However, this is quite restricted.  Many times units are available without the option for the MOD discount.  Will this new discount be available without restrictions?  There are no instructions or link for using this discount!  There is no 3 digit promo code or link! It appears you have to call the already overworked VOA.... 

Any insight???

Not sure how helpful a 14 day Flexchange discount will be...Not many can make plans on short notice.  It will be nice if you are already headed to a resort and want to pick up an extra room at the same place!!!!


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 28, 2011)

puckmanfl said:


> Not sure how helpful a 14 day Flexchange discount will be...Not many can make plans on short notice.  It will be nice if you are already headed to a resort and want to pick up an extra room at the same place!!!!



I personally think the 7 and 14 day discounted points booking is laughable. At those dates the discount should be closer to 50%, not 20%. Definitely not a reason to pay big bucks to buy points to get to premier or premier plus.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jul 28, 2011)

I think what is most interesting is that it refers to premier and premier plus owners having access to the Ritz properties. Haven't the sales agents been telling people that you must own trust points to have access to the Ritz properties?


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 28, 2011)

dougp26364 said:


> I think what is most interesting is that it refers to premier and premier plus owners having access to the Ritz properties. Haven't the sales agents been telling people that you must own trust points to have access to the Ritz properties?



And they will probably continue to do so. Of course many of the people they are trying to sell to will be non premier. So they will try to sell enough points to get the owner to premier and give them access to that great benefit.

Of course in the end it is pretty much like any of the extra benefits that they try to sell with developer sales. Sounds great in the sales office, but when you break it down the benefit has little value for the price.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jul 28, 2011)

dougp26364 said:


> I think what is most interesting is that it refers to premier and premier plus owners having access to the Ritz properties. Haven't the sales agents been telling people that you must own trust points to have access to the Ritz properties?



The most recent thing I remember hearing about the Ritz-Carlton is hotcoffee's report, when the salesperson reported RC options for Premier and Premier Plus members.  That's interesting, IMO - they got something right.


----------



## RBERR1 (Jul 28, 2011)

The Ritz properties are a nice option but the points levels properties are so high to be any value even if a premiere level.  I mean I would not use two years worth of allotment to get one week at a Ritz property.


----------



## RBERR1 (Jul 28, 2011)

dioxide45 said:


> I personally think the 7 and 14 day discounted points booking is laughable. At those dates the discount should be closer to 50%, not 20%. Definitely not a reason to pay big bucks to buy points to get to premier or premier plus.



I agree also.  I could see if maybe you live near a resort that it is not an unreasonable drive trip then you might be able to take advantage but get flights and everything else to work for reasonable rates could make the trip even more expensive than value of the 20% discount.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jul 28, 2011)

Pens_Fan said:


> I didn't even join and I got both emails.



Not only am I not enrolled I am not eligible to enroll and considering how much I paid for my resales there is not a chance in *ell that I would buy enough points at retail to become premier, yet I received 2 emails too.

Check your spam folders.


----------



## Mamianka (Jul 28, 2011)

dioxide45 said:


> Don't fret, perhaps I got yours. We receive two emails.
> 
> One titled "Marriott Vacation Club Insider Select —  10 Great Reasons to Make Orlando Your Next Vacation." and the other "Marriott Vacation Club Insider Bulletin - Your Benefits Keep Getting Better!". The one that mentioned Orlando didn't mention anything about Orlando in the body of the e-mail.



We also get these - we own a week at MGC, and an EOY at BPT.  This does not make us premier anything.  Nor do we have ANY intention of buying points or more property, even after-market things.  To be told "Give us a heap of money, beyond what you already gave us, and we can save you a percentage when you spend MORE money!" is silly to us.  And I agree - whoever is *designing* these mailings has stopped making them click-friendly.  Maybe that is the point - go to the Marriott site, and be seduced by MORE verbiage???  I respectfully decline.  

Mamianka


----------



## TJCNewYork (Jul 28, 2011)

Over a two-day period, July 26 to July 27, Marriott Vacation Club sent several e-mail communications including:

*July 26:  *
From: *Marriott Vacation Club* [Marriott@marriott-email.com]
Subject: *Save 40% this Fall at Marriott Vacation Club Resorts*
*
July 27:*
From:  *Marriott Vacation Club* [marriottvacationclub@email1.marriott-vacations.com]
Subject: *Marriott Vacation Club Insider Select —  10 Great Reasons to Make Orlando Your Next Vacation*

From:  *Marriott Vacation Club* [marriottvacationclub@email1.marriott-vacations.com]
Subject:  *Marriott Vacation Club Insider Bulletin - Your Benefits Keep Getting Better!*

The July 26th e-mail appears to be from the hotel side of the business and is outside the scope of the Insider topic; whereas the July 27th e-mails are Insider Select and Insider Bulletin.

In addition to the opt-out theory, it is my perception that Marriott Vacation Club is extremely cautious about crossing solicitation lines.  In order to avoid costly fines (and possibly other penalties), MVC observes 100% compliance with state and federal registration statutes.  According to a recent TUG post, MVCD is now registered in the state of New York.  However, the State and Legal Disclosures at marriottvacationclub.com do not reflect that.  

To that very point, TUG recipients of the MVC Insider emails can confirm that a link to the State and Legal Disclosures page appears on the lower right side of the e-mail:  State and Legal Disclosures

Perhaps Tuggers in the legal profession (I am not) can comment?


----------



## kjd (Jul 28, 2011)

The discounted 7 -14 day advance offer can be a good deal for those of us who live near the resorts.  We have a choice of over ten Marriotts within a days drive from our home.  That's the good news.

The bad news is that the 20% discount is not much of an incentive to do it.  They've already lowered the purchasing power by skimming off the top.  The discount should be more like 50% before we would show any interest.  Perhaps the offer might appeal to those wanting to stay some extra time after they have already arrived at a resort. Not much of a benefit IMO.


----------



## TJCNewYork (Jul 28, 2011)

> I respectfully decline.


+1

We paid full freight for our weeks and have opted not to enroll or purchase points.  There were many factors that contributed to our decision in favor of vacation ownership:

The product itself (resort location/villa layout/design/upscale furnishings)
The product's image (well-known, trusted brand)
The image of the company that sells and maintains the product
The philosophy underlying vacation ownership and Marriott's mission to deliver 'memorable vacations'
The service we can and do expect as owners
How well Marriott associates deliver services
The advantages of vacation ownership considering the price of other vacation alternatives over the long term
The direct and indirect benefits of vacation ownership including the positive perception of others (for being able to afford and enjoy luxury vacations in a home-like setting)
MVC's June 20, 2010 e-mail announcement to 'increase flexibility' with points and cease sales of resort-based, weeks-based vacation ownership greatly undermined our confidence and trust as owners or should I say, 'Insiders'.  Echoing the post, 





> I respectfully decline.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jul 28, 2011)

For those who are not getting the E-mails, I wonder, if on your profile at My-vacationclub.com, you haven't select the option to get the junk E-mails Marriott sends out. If you've opted out of the promtional E-mails, that could by why your not getting these things


----------



## Numismatist (Jul 28, 2011)

OK, I own the one deeded Gold week at MFC and did not enroll in the points thing, why did I get one?


----------



## fnover (Jul 28, 2011)

Numismatist said:


> I got it and I don't think I'm a Premier Plus owner - I don't even know what that means?



I know I am not a premier or premier plus owner and I got the email twice.


----------



## BocaBoy (Jul 28, 2011)

In trying again to fix the insider problem today, I learned that in addition to the monthly Insider letter, there is a separate Premier Plus Insider letter that is also sent most months.  (But not to me.)


----------



## SueDonJ (Jul 28, 2011)

BocaBoy said:


> In trying again to fix the insider problem today, I learned that in addition to the monthly Insider letter, there is a separate Premier Plus Insider letter that is also sent most months.  (But not to me.)



Hmmm.  That doesn't sound familiar.  Can you please share whatever you learn?


----------



## rsackett (Jul 28, 2011)

As the OP of this thread, I can tell you that I am not a DC member (Trust or Legacy), I have no intention of joining (does not make sense with my resorts) and I do not even get invited to presentations at Marriott resorts any more.  I have no idea why I get these Vacation Club Insider newsletters.

Ray


----------



## hotcoffee (Jul 28, 2011)

RBERR1 said:


> The Ritz properties are a nice option but the points levels properties are so high to be any value even if a premiere level.  I mean I would not use two years worth of allotment to get one week at a Ritz property.



I agree with this.  If I were not already a Premier member, I would not buy points just to gain Premier status so that I could go to a Ritz.

But, what is interesting is the fact that they made the Ritz option only available to Premier and Premier-Plus members.  That might suggest that there will be more options targetting Premier and Premier-Plus members

Marriott probably does not get much profit from weeks enrollments.  I suspect that they make most of their money from points purchases.  So, they have a big incentive to try to get us all to purchase points (or more points).  It will be interesting to see what (if any) benefits they will create to target Premier and Premier-Plus members as the program matures.


----------



## kjd (Jul 28, 2011)

For some reason I also got two of these bulletins.  The biggest laugh is the 30,000 point requirement to attend the Master's golf tournament and/or the Kentucky Derby. There might be a few people who would be able or interested to do that but the price would be giving up at least three years of timesharing while continuing to pay the yearly maintenance fees.  While they are nice trip packages you have to question the motivation for this window dressing.  I guess that we're supposed to drool after we read about it.

If you add up the cost of these packages it's the same thing as the travel packages--not worth it even if you accumulate the points.  It would probably fit a few people's bucket list but that's about all.


----------



## tiel (Jul 28, 2011)

dougp26364 said:


> For those who are not getting the E-mails, I wonder, if on your profile at My-vacationclub.com, you haven't select the option to get the junk E-mails Marriott sends out. If you've opted out of the promtional E-mails, that could by why your not getting these things



I have looked at "My Account Profile(s)", and I don't see any place to opt in or out of promotional emails.  Am I looking in the wrong place?  If so, where do I find this option?


----------



## Superchief (Jul 28, 2011)

Based on looking at the posts, it appears that these emails are only being sent to those who do not qualify as Premier or Premier Plus, perhaps to entice them to upgrade their memberships.


----------



## dualrated2 (Jul 28, 2011)

Superchief said:


> Based on looking at the posts, it appears that these emails are only being sent to those who do not qualify as Premier or Premier Plus, perhaps to entice them to upgrade their memberships.



It certainly does look like that reading the posts but I am a Premier Plus and I did receive both emails.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 28, 2011)

I don't think receipt of the e-mails has anything to do with one's status; enrolled, premier, premier plus.


----------



## Mamianka (Jul 29, 2011)

kjd said:


> For some reason I also got two of these bulletins.  The biggest laugh is the 30,000 point requirement to attend the Master's golf tournament and/or the Kentucky Derby.



For THAT amount of points, I would want to RIDE in the Derby - for me, on a draft animal, and dead last.  This is like those Boston Symphony concerts where Big Donors are allowed to play the triangle in the Haydn "Toy Symphony".  Or let me take unlimited cuts at the ball at the Masters, with a wiffleball bat.  Otherwise, I think I shall pass on this opportunity to use the next 8 years of my points.

M


----------



## BocaBoy (Jul 29, 2011)

dualrated2 said:


> It certainly does look like that reading the posts but I am a Premier Plus and I did receive both emails.


No, the MVCI people I have spoken to are very surprised that I don't get them.  Also, one of the Insiders versions is limited solely to Premier Plus owners.


----------



## siberiavol (Jul 29, 2011)

tiel said:


> I have looked at "My Account Profile(s)", and I don't see any place to opt in or out of promotional emails.  Am I looking in the wrong place?  If so, where do I find this option?



Same here, where do you find info about e-mails?


----------



## larue (Jul 29, 2011)

RBERR1 said:


> I agree also.  I could see if maybe you live near a resort that it is not an unreasonable drive trip then you might be able to take advantage but get flights and everything else to work for reasonable rates could make the trip even more expensive than value of the 20% discount.



It depends on your circumstances.  I just called Marriott yesterday when getting this email and cancelled and then re-booked my reservation at Crystal Shores and saved over 400 points by doing so.  I thought they might balk at cancelling and rebooking but they had no problem.  So it would definitely be worth it to call within 7 days of check in (14 for premiere plus) and save a bundle of points if the unit is still available.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jul 29, 2011)

larue said:


> It depends on your circumstances.  I just called Marriott yesterday when getting this email and cancelled and then re-booked my reservation at Crystal Shores and saved over 400 points by doing so.  I thought they might balk at cancelling and rebooking but they had no problem.  So it would definitely be worth it to call within 7 days of check in (14 for premiere plus) and save a bundle of points if the unit is still available.



Oh, now that's a perk I didn't think of!  Good catch!

Plus I just thought of something else.  Premier and Premier Plus owners pay a higher annual fee for the DC - I think that makes it okay to offer them more benefits.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 29, 2011)

larue said:


> It depends on your circumstances.  I just called Marriott yesterday when getting this email and cancelled and then re-booked my reservation at Crystal Shores and saved over 400 points by doing so.  I thought they might balk at cancelling and rebooking but they had no problem.  So it would definitely be worth it to call within 7 days of check in (14 for premiere plus) and save a bundle of points if the unit is still available.



The only drawback is those extra points will be "penalty box" points.


----------



## larue (Jul 29, 2011)

dioxide45 said:


> The only drawback is those extra points will be "penalty box" points.



In my case, they already were penalty box points, but either way, it would be better to have the same reservation and 400 points than it would be to have nothing.  My savings were on a four day stay at approximately 2,000 points (2 bedroom oceanview).  Had I been staying for a full week the savings would have been even better.  I tried to use the savings to upgrade the view but they only had oceanview (there are oceanside and oceanfront at Crystal shores for more points).  Now I just have to figure out where to use the 400 points, but since I am scheduled in southern cal for business this fall, I expect I will use it at Newport Coast Villas.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 29, 2011)

larue said:


> In my case, they already were penalty box points, but either way, it would be better to have the same reservation and 400 points than it would be to have nothing.  My savings were on a four day stay at approximately 2,000 points (2 bedroom oceanview).  Had I been staying for a full week the savings would have been even better.  I tried to use the savings to upgrade the view but they only had oceanview (there are oceanside and oceanfront at Crystal shores for more points).  Now I just have to figure out where to use the 400 points, but since I am scheduled in southern cal for business this fall, I expect I will use it at Newport Coast Villas.



So this could be a way to score an upgrade.


----------



## larue (Jul 29, 2011)

dioxide45 said:


> So this could be a way to score an upgrade.



They were willing to do it had it been available but all the units were booked.  From here on, however, I am planning on calling Marriott on every points reservation and seeing if I can either rebook 7 days out for lower points or use the savings to upgrade the view.


----------



## tiel (Aug 11, 2011)

Holy cow!  We got the MVC Insider for the first time today!  We feel so special!


----------



## Superchief (Aug 11, 2011)

tiel said:


> Holy cow!  We got the MVC Insider for the first time today!  We feel so special!



+1. Our first


----------



## KathyPet (Aug 11, 2011)

And in spite of a call to Marriott and a promise that I would start to receive the Insider I have  nada.


----------



## indyhorizons (Aug 11, 2011)

I received it today as well. Now the question I have, where and what is that property on the cover? Anyone know?
Thanks.


----------



## Michigan Czar (Aug 11, 2011)

indyhorizons said:


> I received it today as well. Now the question I have, where and what is that property on the cover? Anyone know?
> Thanks.



I received my first issue today too. I also was wondering the same thing about the property on the cover.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 11, 2011)

Today's email looks different. It is from _Marriott Vacation Club Insiders _where all the ones in the past are from _Marriott Vacation Club_. This one did not indicate in the subject "Marriott Vacation Club Insider Bulletin", where all the ones in the past have.

I don't think this is the regular Insiders Bulletin.


----------



## jlp879 (Aug 12, 2011)

puckmanfl said:


> just curious...
> 
> The MOD thing gives all owners 25% off.  However, this is quite restricted.  Many times units are available without the option for the MOD discount.  Will this new discount be available without restrictions?  There are no instructions or link for using this discount!  There is no 3 digit promo code or link! It appears you have to call the already overworked VOA....



I think the MOD works like low air fares on airlines that have tiered pricing (think Southwest).  There are only so many rooms going out at those discounted rates, and when they reach a quota, they stop giving out discounts.  That said, I do notice it changes.  I had a tacked on nights to a stay at Newport Coast Villas and I booked two extra nights at regular rate.  A week later a MOD discount was available and then two weeks after that an even better MOD rate became available!  I just kept changing and canceling my reservation until I got what I wanted.


----------



## ilene13 (Aug 12, 2011)

tiel said:


> Holy cow!  We got the MVC Insider for the first time today!  We feel so special!



Me too and we are not enrolled in DC!!


----------

